# HTML select auslesen



## Franklin (20. Dez 2010)

Hallo zusammen...
Habe aus einer DB Werte in eine HTML geladen....das funktioniert wunderbar....
der nächste Schritt wäre nun das Auslesen der markierten Elemente.....
hier z.B. einmal das Auslesen der Ersteller:


```
Ersteller:
                <select name="Ersteller">
                    <%
                        //Worker worker = new Worker();
                        worker.connect();
                        List<Mitarbeiter> mitarbeiter = worker.getMitarbeiter();
                        for (Mitarbeiter m : mitarbeiter){
                    %>
                    <option>
                        <%= (m.getNachname() + ", " + m.getVorname()) %>
                    </option>
                    <%
                        }
                    %>
                </select>
```

Hier werden nun im select bereich ca 100 Mitarbeiter aufgelistet, die in der Mitarbeiter Tabelle meiner Access DB eingebettet sind....

Jetzt zur Frage: Wie kann ich den aktuell ausgewählten Mitarbeiter selektieren und mittels submit-button (HTML) weiter geben?
Bei Unklarheiten bitte fragen 
Danke im Vorraus


----------



## SlaterB (20. Dez 2010)

wenn du eine Frage stellst dann überlege doch bitte wer das wo liest und wie das beantwortet werden soll,

für den XML-Bereich scheint mir diese Frage vollkommen unpassend, ich habe überhaupt noch kein XML mit % und Java-Befehlen drin gelesen,
ist das eine JSP oder JSF in einem Web-Framework? solche Informationen gehören in den Titel in den richtigen Foren-Bereich

wie in reinem HTML ein vorselektierter Eintrag aussieht, kann man ja nachlesen:
SELFHTML: HTML/XHTML / Formulare / Auswahllisten, Radio-Buttons und Checkboxen

wenn du reines HTML zusammenbaust, dann musst du eben mit if/else entsprechende Text-Bausteine zusammenhalten,
wie du allein an die Info, welcher Mitabeiter selektiert ist kommst, ist eine andere Frage

allgemein empfiehlt sich, die HTML-Arbeit höheren Tools zu überlassen, ich nenne mal nur das Stichwort
Tag-Library ? Wikipedia


----------



## evildrno (20. Dez 2010)

eigentlich relativ einfach:

du machst noch irgendwo n submit hin, und frägst dann einfach mit request.getParameter("Ersteller"),  den wert ab, damit bekommste dann die werte zurück die de in deinem select hast.
Oder meinst du was anderes?


----------



## Franklin (22. Dez 2010)

Danke für die Antworten....
Sry das ich es falsch gepostet habe, war wahrscheinlich mit den Gedanken woanders....

@evildrno: Danke genau das habe ich gemeint


----------

